# Snakes of Malaysia



## orionmystery (May 4, 2015)

Pretty ribbon. Striped Coral Snake (Calliophis intestinalis) playing dead, again. They are really good at this! Highly venomous. Malaysia.



Calliophis intestinalis_MG_9318 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Red-headed Reed Snake (Calamaria schlegeli). Montane forest, Pahang, Malaysia. 



Calamaria schlegeli_MG_9512 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Cameron Highlands Pit Viper (Trimeresurus nebularis). Pahang, Malaysia.



Trimeresurus nebularis_MG_9078 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Greyish green form of Black-headed Cat Snake (Boiga nigriceps). Malaysia.



Boiga nigriceps_MG_9143 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Mirkwood Forest Slug Snake (Asthenodipsas lasgalenensis). Montane forest of Pahang, Malaysia.



Asthenodipsas lasgalenensis_MG_9054 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Smedley's Keelback / Cameron's Keelback (Amphiesma sanguineum). Montane forest of Pahang, Malaysia.



Amphiesma sanguineum_MG_9020 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Beautiful little Striped Bronzeback (Dendrelaphis caudolineatus). Malaysia.



Dendrelaphis caudolineatus_MG_9161 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Lycodon effraenis_MG_9303 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More tropical snakes of Malaysia: Tropical Snakes Up Close with Nature


----------



## JamesScott86 (May 4, 2015)

Excellent captures - well taken.


----------

